# Monte Carvoeiro  resort / uodated pics



## nerodog (Dec 19, 2020)

Well have been taking advantage of timeshares  within a drive. Heres Monte Carvoeiro.  Nice updated units, spacious, welcome package of milk, tea, coffee, paper towels and washing liquid. Complimentary  dishwasher and washing machine detergent.  No dryer but clothes line provided. Up on a hill and suoer clean for Covid.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 19, 2020)

More pics


----------



## nerodog (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Passepartout (Dec 19, 2020)

Nice! In Algarve?


----------



## nerodog (Dec 19, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Nice! In Algarve?


Yes   Carvoeiro.  Not far from Portimao.  Smaller town and picturesque  beaches.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 19, 2020)

We loved it, in spring of 2016, and look forward to returning sometime! Be sure to take the little boat tour into the caves, that leaves right from the beach there. Lucky lucky you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 20, 2020)

Laurie said:


> We loved it, in spring of 2016, and look forward to returning sometime! Be sure to take the little boat tour into the caves, that leaves right from the beach there. Lucky lucky you. Thanks for sharing.


I miss my trips to USA right now. My list is getting bigger for fave items. I'm enjoying  the TS in Portugal and its fun to compare  resorts.  Will add some more pics in days ahead.


----------



## mav (Dec 20, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Well have been taking advantage of timeshares  within a drive. Heres Monte Carvoeiro.  Nice updated units, spacious, welcome package of milk, tea, coffee, paper towels and washing liquid. Complimentary  dishwasher and washing machine detergent.  No dryer but clothes line provided. Up on a hill and suoer clean for Covid.  View attachment 30058


Great pics!


----------



## nerodog (Dec 21, 2020)

mav said:


> Great pics!


Hi  Mav and Laurie !!! Happy holidays  to you both !!!


----------



## nerodog (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Laurie (Dec 21, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Hi  Mav and Laurie !!! Happy holidays  to you both !!!


Thanks, you too! Eat some pasteis de nata for me!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 21, 2020)

And a wonderful Cataplana seafood extravaganza! Happy and healthy holidays to you and yours!

Jim


----------



## nerodog (Dec 22, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> And a wonderful Cataplana seafood extravaganza! Happy and healthy holidays to you and yours!
> 
> Jim


You too Jim! !!  Let's hope the new year brings us some safe travel days ahead.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 25, 2020)

Happy Holidays  ...sunrise  Christmas  morning.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 26, 2020)

Beautiful photos, Beverly!
I am starting to dream about a return to Europe in 2022. I plan on putting in an RCI search for specific resorts in France, the UK and three in Portugal that are north of Lisbon, since we've previously spent time in the Algarve.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 26, 2020)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Beautiful photos, Beverly!
> I am starting to dream about a return to Europe in 2022. I plan on putting in an RCI search for specific resorts in France, the UK and three in Portugal that are north of Lisbon, since we've previously spent time in the Algarve.


Thanks !!  If I can be of any assistance let me know.  Check out pousadas also. There is a card you can apply for, free to earn points, discounts  and free nights.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2020)

would you upload these to the review page?  the lone image there is very old!  as is the last review if you wanted to submit one!  would extend your TUG membership for free!









						Monte Carvoeiro Clube classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Monte Carvoeiro Clube Timeshare Resort in Lagoa, User rating 8.00 with 6 reviews




					tug2.com


----------



## nerodog (Dec 26, 2020)

H


TUGBrian said:


> would you upload these to the review page?  the lone image there is very old!  as is the last review if you wanted to submit one!  would extend your TUG membership for free!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I, I will submit a review for sure and if I can load the pix like here, sure thing. I finished one week so ill write it up.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2020)

you can upload them directly on the page linked above yes.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 26, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> you can upload them directly on the page linked above yes.


All set wrote review... will try more pic.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2020)

thank you!


----------



## nerodog (Dec 26, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> thank you!


My pleasure. I also updated a review on Four Seasons Villamoura.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2020)

wonderful, thank you so much!


----------



## mav (Dec 31, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Hi  Mav and Laurie !!! Happy holidays  to you both !!!


  Hi Nero,
     Thank you for the well wishes, and great Holidays to you too


----------

